# La freccia e l'arco



## lolapal (29 Maggio 2022)

_I vostri figli non sono figli vostri...
sono i figli e le figlie della forza stessa della Vita.
Nascono per mezzo di voi, ma non da voi.
Dimorano con voi, tuttavia non vi appartengono.
Potete dar loro il vostro amore, ma non le vostre idee.
Potete dare una casa al loro corpo, ma non alla loro anima, perché la loro anima abita la casa dell'avvenire che voi non potete visitare nemmeno nei vostri sogni.
Potete sforzarvi di tenere il loro passo, ma non pretendere di renderli simili a voi, perché la vita non torna indietro, né può fermarsi a ieri.
Voi siete l'arco dal quale, come frecce vive, i vostri figli sono lanciati in avanti.
L'Arciere mira al bersaglio sul sentiero dell'infinito e vi tiene tesi con tutto il suo vigore affinché le sue frecce possano andare veloci e lontane.
Lasciatevi tendere con gioia nelle mani dell'Arciere, poiché egli ama in egual misura e le frecce che volano e l'arco che rimane saldo._
[Kahlil Gibran]

Non so quanti di voi conoscono questa "poesia", a me l'aveva citata una volta, tanti anni fa, la madre di una mia carissima amica, molto prima che io stessa avessi idea che sarei diventata madre, anzi, forse è stato proprio conoscere questa donna a farmi capire che sarei potuta diventare una madre diversa dalla mia... ma sto divagando...

Il motivo per cui apro questa discussione è che Figlia, a fine luglio, andrà a fare un anno di servizio civile all'estero. Io sono molto contenta e fiera di lei e della decisione che ha preso, e, insieme a Marito, la stiamo appoggiando fermamente.
Ma...
Più il momento si avvicina e più mi rendo conto che mi mancherà da morire... so che devo attrezzarmi per evitare la "sindrome del nido vuoto", e in realtà lo sto facendo già da qualche anno con un progetto lavorativo che mi assorbe molto.
Confrontarsi, magari con chi ci è già passato, penso che sia comunque molto utile, quindi vi chiedo di raccontarmi le vostre esperienze, se avete figli abastanza grandi, o, se avete figli piccoli, se e come vi immaginate questo momento.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> _I vostri figli non sono figli vostri...
> sono i figli e le figlie della forza stessa della Vita.
> Nascono per mezzo di voi, ma non da voi.
> Dimorano con voi, tuttavia non vi appartengono.
> ...


Per i miei figli sono lontani perché abitano a  10 minuti di auto.


----------



## lolapal (29 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per i miei figli sono lontani perché abitano a  10 minuti di auto.


Con il caro benzina posso capirlo...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Con il caro benzina posso capirlo...


A parte gli scherzi, capisco l’apprezzamento per una scelta arricchente, unita alla sicura sofferenza per la distanza.


----------



## lolapal (29 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi, capisco l’apprezzamento per una scelta arricchente, unita alla sicura sofferenza per la distanza.


Il mio obiettivo è quello di ridurre al minimo la seconda parte... anche perché lei è una ipersensibile, e mi sgamerebbe subito, e ci starebbe male...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2022)

Io sono strana e lo so ma mi piacerebbe molto che i miei figli facessero esperienze simili per studio o per lavoro 
Ho sempre desiderato che al momento giusto decidessero di trasferirsi per un po’ all’estero
Al momento sono ancora qui e direi poco interessati ad affrontare un ‘esperienza simile 
Sono certa mi mancherebbero ma sarei molto felice per loro. Dubito che verrei colpita dalla sindrome del nido vuoto


----------



## lolapal (29 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono strana e lo so ma mi piacerebbe molto che i miei figli facessero esperienze simili per studio o per lavoro
> Ho sempre desiderato che al momento giusto decidessero di trasferirsi per un po’ all’estero
> Al momento sono ancora qui e direi poco interessati ad affrontare un ‘esperienza simile
> Sono certa mi mancherebbero ma sarei molto felice per loro. Dubito che verrei colpita dalla sindrome del nido vuoto


Noi mamme! Mai contente!!!  

Scherzi a parte, io sono _in primis_ molto felice per mia figlia. So che l'esperienza che farà sarà molto formativa, soprattutto a livello umano. Sono scelte che si devono fare con consapevolezza.
Ammetto che la fatica più grande che vedo per me è quella di riassestamento degli equilibri...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Il mio obiettivo è quello di ridurre al minimo la seconda parte... anche perché lei è una ipersensibile, e mi sgamerebbe subito, e ci starebbe male...


Ma lo sa!
Solo che deve farsi i fatti suoi.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Maggio 2022)

Mio figlio vive all’estero da più di un anno e mi manca sempre tanto, appena posso vado a trovarlo. Le prime settimane sono state dire ma poi ci si abitua, sante videochiamate!!
È il mio grande orgoglio e  ho sempre approvato ed incoraggiato la sua scelta.
La poesia è bellissima


----------



## lolapal (29 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lo sa!
> Solo che deve farsi i fatti suoi.


Sì, lo sa, ma è meglio che non sappia quanto mi mancherà...


----------



## lolapal (29 Maggio 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Mio figlio vive all’estero da più di un anno e mi manca sempre tanto, appena posso vado a trovarlo. Le prime settimane sono state dire ma poi ci si abitua, sante videochiamate!!
> È il mio grande orgoglio e  ho sempre approvato ed incoraggiato la sua scelta.
> La poesia è bellissima


Non credo che potrò andare a trovarla. Tornerà lei dopo sei mesi per una "pausa".
Sicuramente la tecnologia ci sarà di conforto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non credo che potrò andare a trovarla. Tornerà lei dopo sei mesi per una "pausa".
> Sicuramente la tecnologia ci sarà di conforto


La tecnologia attuale è meravigliosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> _I vostri figli non sono figli vostri...
> sono i figli e le figlie della forza stessa della Vita.
> Nascono per mezzo di voi, ma non da voi.
> Dimorano con voi, tuttavia non vi appartengono.
> ...


Il mio prima di scegliere mi ha chiesto cosa ne pensavo. 
E gli ho risposto, di fare quello che riteneva giusto per se stesso. 
Non lo ha chiesto a mio marito, ha preso me in disparte e ha chiesto il Consiglio. 
Sapeva che io sarei stata la più esposta alla separazione. 
Mi ha telefonata poco ed ho capito che la lontananza pesava anche a lui. 
Così aspettavo. 
Ogni tanto gli mandavo un messaggio. 
È stata dura le prime settimane. Poi ha preferito venire lui quando poteva, piuttosto che andare noi. 
L'unico momento in cui mi sono impanicata è stato quando ha avuto la febbre e non stava bene, col Covid dimezzo ho avuto una gran paura. 
La sua prima settimana è stata tragica, e a distanza c'ero per consigli e sostegno. 
È stato tragico pur il rientro sempre per le restrizioni Covid che nel frattempo erano iniziate.


----------



## lolapal (30 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il mio prima di scegliere mi ha chiesto cosa ne pensavo.
> E gli ho risposto, di fare quello che riteneva giusto per se stesso.
> Non lo ha chiesto a mio marito, ha preso me in disparte e ha chiesto il Consiglio.
> Sapeva che io sarei stata la più esposta alla separazione.
> ...


Immagino che con il COVID non sia stato semplice…

La sua é stata una scelta discussa e condivisa con entrambi, anche se poi materialmente sono stata io ad aiutarla con la ricerca dei progetti, la lettura delle schede, la valutazione, la domanda online, ecc. Marito è rimasto un po’ a margine, è il suo modo di affrontare le cose complesse. Figlia condivide tutto con entrambi, fin da piccola, avendo però individuato quali argomenti è meglio affrontare con me e quali con il padre.

Rispetto all’ammalarsi non saprei come reagirei: in generale non sono apprensiva, ed è capitato che si ammalasse fuori casa, ma mai così lontana e da sola…

So che non avrò altra scelta che aspettare, come è successo quando e passata in prima media, che mi ha detto: “Mamma, non mi abbracciare più, non mi baciare più, e non farmi più domande!” e io ho fatto come mi ha chiesto, mi sono messa di lato, restando lì disponibile, e in apnea… dopo sette mesi è tornata lei è ha ricominciato a raccontarmi tutto e abbiamo ripreso a farci le coccole…


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

Spronerò mio figlio (al momento troppo piccolo) a fare il più possibile esperienze del genere.
Ho avuto modo di stare spesso all'estero ed ho apprezzato quanto ti arricchisce.

Nel frattempo, inzio a premere verso le compagnie aeree per far ridurre il più possibile la dimensione e numero massimo di bagali consentiti.
Diversamente, mia moglie sarebbe capace di infilarsi nella sua valigia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Spronerò mio figlio (al momento troppo piccolo) a fare il più possibile esperienze del genere.
> Ho avuto modo di stare spesso all'estero ed ho apprezzato quanto ti arricchisce.
> 
> Nel frattempo, inzio a premere verso le compagnie aeree per far ridurre il più possibile la dimensione e numero massimo di bagali consentiti.
> Diversamente, mia moglie sarebbe capace di infilarsi nella sua valigia.


meglio se si infila nella valigia, poi la lasci al deposito bagagli


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> meglio se si infila nella valigia, poi la lasci al deposito bagagli


con la fortuna che ho, me la rimandano indietro e mi fanno pure pagare l'over weight  20 Euro al chilo.


----------



## lolapal (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Spronerò mio figlio (al momento troppo piccolo) a fare il più possibile esperienze del genere.
> Ho avuto modo di stare spesso all'estero ed ho apprezzato quanto ti arricchisce.
> 
> Nel frattempo, inzio a premere verso le compagnie aeree per far ridurre il più possibile la dimensione e numero massimo di bagali consentiti.
> Diversamente, mia moglie sarebbe capace di infilarsi nella sua valigia.


 
Non potrei mai! Soffro di claustrofobia! 

Mia figlia ha paura di volare, raggiungerà la sua meta (europea) in treno...


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non potrei mai! Soffro di claustrofobia!
> 
> Mia figlia ha paura di volare, raggiungerà la sua meta (europea) in treno...


pure mia moglie soffre di claustrofobia e non è a suo agio su un aereo.
Lo prende quando costretta.
Ma pur di seguire il figlio, arriverebbe a farsi legare al carrello dell'aereo.


----------



## lolapal (31 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> pure mia moglie soffre di claustrofobia e non è a suo agio su un aereo.
> Lo prende quando costretta.
> Ma pur di seguire il figlio, arriverebbe a farsi legare al carrello dell'aereo.


Spero che alla fine prevarrà il buon senso…


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non potrei mai! Soffro di claustrofobia!
> 
> Mia figlia ha paura di volare, raggiungerà la sua meta (europea) in treno...


Basta che non abbia paura tu, per poterla raggiungere.


----------



## lolapal (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta che non abbia paura tu, per poterla raggiungere.


No, non ho paura dell'aereo. Però non sarà una situazione in cui potrà ricevere visite, credo... Vedremo, mancano ancora dei dettagli...


----------



## Ulisse (31 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Spero che alla fine prevarrà il buon senso…


Ma sì che prevarrà.
Quando si sarà fatto di 40anni allenterà la presa sicuramente...anche perché nn avrà lei una presa forte


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, non ho paura dell'aereo. Però non sarà una situazione in cui potrà ricevere visite, credo... Vedremo, mancano ancora dei dettagli...


Va in carcere?


----------



## ologramma (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per i miei figli sono lontani perché abitano a  10 minuti di auto.


io li ho molto vicino  , di uno mi sento lontano perchè se non lo chiamiamo lui latita, l'altro chiama la mamma tutti i giorni


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono strana e lo so ma mi piacerebbe molto che i miei figli facessero esperienze simili per studio o per lavoro
> Ho sempre desiderato che al momento giusto decidessero di trasferirsi per un po’ all’estero
> Al momento sono ancora qui e direi poco interessati ad affrontare un ‘esperienza simile
> Sono certa mi mancherebbero ma sarei molto felice per loro. Dubito che verrei colpita dalla sindrome del nido vuoto


Infatti. Il senso dell'essere genitori é vederli crescere. Mia figlia dovrà ammazzarmi lei. Dubito che chiunque altro ci riuscirebbe.
E poi non manchi se stai facendo una cosa bella. Mi manchi se hai bisogno di me e non mi trovo lì. Se stai alla grande vai che vengo a godermi i tuoi risultati.


----------



## lolapal (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va in carcere?


No, no. È che non va in una località turistica, quindi non ho idea di come si potrebbe fare... chiederemo all'organizzazione che si occupa del progetto...


----------



## lolapal (1 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti. Il senso dell'essere genitori é vederli crescere. Mia figlia dovrà ammazzarmi lei. Dubito che chiunque altro ci riuscirebbe.
> E poi non manchi se stai facendo una cosa bella. Mi manchi se hai bisogno di me e non mi trovo lì. Se stai alla grande vai che vengo a godermi i tuoi risultati.


Grazie @Arcistufo  per questo spunto di riflessione.
Non credo che Figlia mi mancherà solo se dovesse aver bisogno di aiuto e non potessi darglielo in presenza, e in generale non credo che mi mancherebbe per questo motivo... probabilmente è una questione di equilibrio e dinamiche che dovranno riassestarsi... io sono certa che lei se la caverà alla grande, ho molta fiducia nelle sue capacità. Non sono mai stata una madre apprensiva.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Grazie @Arcistufo  per questo spunto di riflessione.
> Non credo che Figlia mi mancherà solo se dovesse aver bisogno di aiuto e non potessi darglielo in presenza, e in generale non credo che mi mancherebbe per questo motivo... probabilmente è una questione di equilibrio e dinamiche che dovranno riassestarsi... io sono certa che lei se la caverà alla grande, ho molta fiducia nelle sue capacità. Non sono mai stata una madre apprensiva.


Ma non è questione di continuare a svolgere il ruolo di genitori.
Genitori e figli adulti hanno un rapporto importante di cui si sente la mancanza. 
Si sente proprio il bisogno di comunicare e compartecipare alle rispettive vite. Non si è amici, ci mancherebbe altro! Ma è una relazione importante con caratteristiche proprie.


----------



## lolapal (1 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di continuare a svolgere il ruolo di genitori.
> Genitori e figli adulti hanno un rapporto importante di cui si sente la mancanza.
> Si sente proprio il bisogno di comunicare e compartecipare alle rispettive vite. Non si è amici, ci mancherebbe altro! Ma è una relazione importante con caratteristiche proprie.


Sì, sono d'accordo. Per questo parlavo di riassestamento... penso che siamo in una fase di passaggio, in cui lei entra nella sua vita da adulta e noi genitori dobbiamo metterci in un'altra posizione.


----------

